# Tobacco flavour e liquid



## mcgeerj35 (8/7/16)

Hey guys id love to know where does one buy a good quality tobacco eliquid 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (8/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hey guys id love to know where does one buy a good quality tobacco eliquid
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Personal favorite is Ashy Bac from Mike's Mega Mixes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/7/16)

Depends what kind of tobacco you like ? My ADV is VM4 by vapour Mountain !! I don't vape anything else at the moment.. absolute favourite!!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vm4/

Its out of stock at the moment but I see Vape Club has 30ml bottles of it


----------



## Petrus (8/7/16)

Ashy Bac and Sweet Bac from @Mike both are excellent. VM4 from @Oupa is a real winner. ELP Special Reserve is great but stock is a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hey guys id love to know where does one buy a good quality tobacco eliquid
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hi @mcgeerj35 
Do you like your tobaccoes a bit sweeter with things like caramel added?
Or just pure tobacco taste - i.e. A dry tobacco without any sweeter things added?


----------



## mcgeerj35 (11/7/16)

@Silver i really dont mind either or at the moment i just would like to try a few different ones and then make a informed choice on a favorite that is what i am at the moment a guinea pig lol so to speak 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @Silver i really dont mind either or at the moment i just would like to try a few different ones and then make a informed choice on a favorite that is what i am at the moment a guinea pig lol so to speak
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Ok, perhaps a good place to start is the result of the recent 2016 ECIGSSA Juice awards.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

These were the top places in the Tobacco category
*TOBACCO*
1. *Special Reserve* by The E-Liquid Project
2. *VM4* by Vapour Mountain
3. *Ashy Bac* by Mike's Mega Mixes

Special Reserve is a great tobacco. Not very dry but not so sweet either. More in the middle for me. Have reviewed it here

VM4 is liked by many. It is more sweet and tastes a bit like that Diddle Daddle popcorn. To my palate not much tobacco though.

AshyBac is a great tobacco for me. More tobacco and less sweet. Have also reviewed it here

I suggest you also take a look at the voting page for the tobacco juices in the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice awards:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-tobacco.t21181/

You will see several other tobaccoes there.

Also keep in mind Vape Elixir - they make several good tobaccoes. One of my mom's favourites is Pure Tobacco from Vape Elixir.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (11/7/16)

Thanks @Silver you always are a top help here thanks a mil

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

